# Tin roof box gutter repair



## mcampise (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello,

I have an 18x12 porch roof that slopes to the west and north and is abutted to the house on the south and east. The roof is currently tin and contains box gutters on both the west and north. Many years ago, it was repaired and two of the repair patches (approx. 2'x1.5') have separated from the existing roof. These patches happen to be through the box gutter and tar or some other material was used to hold them in place. The water now pours down through the soffit above the porch. 

The tin has not been painted or otherwise for at least 15 years and appears to be in fairly good condition other than the 2 repair patches.

This is a duplex and I don't want to put too much money into repairing this. I am fairly handy but wouldn't want to get into soldering patches. I was thinking about rolled roofing and/or ice and water shield but wondered how to connect and overlap at the ridge. The pitch is 1x12. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated including the recommendation to get the roof repaired by a roofer. I may replace the whole roof eliminating the box gutters but would be concerned about adding shingles due to the pitch. I live near Pittsburgh and fear that the ice may be an issue.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

peel-n-seal the gutter,go under the roof above the gutter and seal if necessary--put new drain tubes thru the soffit 1st(cheap way)give us pics to get a better response


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Ice and water shield will deteriorate from the UV rays of the sun, if left exposed as a patch in the gutters.

Do you know anything about elasomeric roof coatings and the polyester reinforcement mesh? That can work as an adhered patch too, as long as the substrate is cleaned properly and possibly primed.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

Peel-n-seal Is A Reinforced Single Ply W/aluminum Or White Top Finish(not Ice &water Shield),he Can Go All The Way To The Top W/it And Lap The Ridge-will Last A Long Time And Will Keep The Area Under The Porch Cool.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I knew that, but the OP might have confused the 2 items because of there application methods being so similar.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

they can also just do the gutter and seal the seam w/ eterna-bond seam tape


----------



## mcampise (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I will try to post some pictures this week.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

We have used GAF Top Coat for this and it works great. it has a patina green finish coat that looks just like weatherd copper.

RooferJim


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

you`d still have to 3-course the broken gutter seams before the top coat application,and that`s more of a coating than a roof system,no???


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

with a crack or loose seam you apply the Top Coat fabric with the flashing grade middle coat. similar to mastic and fabric. We have given leaky metal roofs and gutters new life with this stuff.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

sounds good,thanks for the info!


----------

